# Casey Kasem AT40 post XM demise?



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anybody know if Casey Kasem AT40 shows will still be broadcast after XM is replaced by Sirius?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does anybody know if Casey Kasem AT40 shows will still be broadcast after XM is replaced by Sirius?


No one knows except people at Sirius. The people at XM know nothing. But really what difference does it make Sirius (XM) [I write it that way because there really is no more XM] is over one billion dollars in debt :eek2: I don't think any company that owes that much money is going to make it in our current economy unless someone bails them out. Know anyone with over one billion dollars to spare


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Know anyone with over one billion dollars to spare


The Feds


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

davring said:


> The Feds


+1 :lol: But actually The Feds are more in debt than Sirius (XM)  I guess The Feds can just keep printing out more money


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wasn't Casey fired after cursing about a dead dog dedication?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Jtaylor1 said:


> Wasn't Casey fired after cursing about a dead dog dedication?


here it is


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: That's great! I never heard that uncut before.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Is Casey actually Bill O'Reilly's long lost brother???


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

My system and YouTube don't get along so I don't know what exactly happened


----------

